# Berratung 24 Zoll LED



## [-SONIC-] (15. Januar 2012)

Hallo,

ich würde gern von euch wissen welchen LED 24 Zoll für mein PC ihr mir empfehlen könnt.

Wichtig es soll gute Farben haben (In Spielen vorallem), soll HDMI haben und VGA.

Pres ca max ~160€ mehr/weniger

Was haltet ihr von dem hier:

Acer S242HLCbid


----------



## Ryle (15. Januar 2012)

Zwar knapp 2cm kleiner aber ansonsten besser wäre der Dell U2312HM, nur musste da noch nen Display Port/HDMI Adapter einrechnen. Wenn der dein Budget sprengt dann der Samsung SyncMaster S24A350H oder BenQ GL2450HM, von Acer halte ich nichts.


----------



## [-SONIC-] (15. Januar 2012)

Und wieso haltest du nichts von Acer?

Wie ist der hier:
http://www.alternate.de/html/product/BenQ/GL2440HM/834472/?

Gibts da kein aktuellen Test ?


----------



## TFTP100 (15. Januar 2012)

Ich hab den asus ve248H


----------



## euleneddy (16. Januar 2012)

Ich kann mich erinnern, dass vor gar nicht allzu langer Zeit der BenQ G2420HDBL hier des Öfteren empfohlen wurde. Bei Amazon ~150€.


----------



## facehugger (16. Januar 2012)

TFTP100 schrieb:


> Ich hab den asus ve248H


 Kann ich ebenfalls empfehlen:


ASUS VE248H bei notebooksbilliger.de
klasse Moni Wie der Acer ist

Gruß


----------



## TFTP100 (16. Januar 2012)

facehugger schrieb:
			
		

> Kann ich ebenfalls empfehlen:
> 
> 
> [*]ASUS VE248H bei notebooksbilliger.de
> ...



Die blickwinkel regen mich iwie auf....


----------



## Painkiller (17. Januar 2012)

> Und wieso haltest du nichts von Acer?


Ich beantworte die Frage mal.  Acer hat sich teilweise extreme Schnitzer bei den Monitoren geleistet. Es gibt deutlich bessere Alternativen auf dem Markt.

Der Dell ist schon ein guter Monitor! 

Alternativ würde ich mir mal den ASUS VS anschauen. Der hat ein überarbeitetes Panel. Ich würde den eher empfehlen, als den VE.
ASUS VS248H, 24" (90LME3101Q00041C) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Ansonsten wäre der iiyama auch noch eine Option: 
iiyama ProLite E2475HDS, 23.6" | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## TFTP100 (17. Januar 2012)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:
			
		

> Ich beantworte die Frage mal.  Acer hat sich teilweise extreme Schnitzer bei den Monitoren geleistet. Es gibt deutlich bessere Alternativen auf dem Markt.
> 
> Der Dell ist schon ein guter Monitor!
> 
> ...



Was ist da besser als am VE?


----------



## Painkiller (17. Januar 2012)

Das Panel ist moderner, und es schliert nicht. Beim VE haben sich einige Nutzer über unschöne Schlieren beschwert.


----------



## Elembry (17. Januar 2012)

ist vom schleiren her der vs oder der iiyama baesser?
und bild etc?


----------



## Painkiller (17. Januar 2012)

Der VS und der iiyama schenken sich beide nicht viel.


----------



## TFTP100 (17. Januar 2012)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:
			
		

> Das Panel ist moderner, und es schliert nicht. Beim VE haben sich einige Nutzer über unschöne Schlieren beschwert.



In welchem sinne schlieren? Hab ich nicht 
Weiß jmd wie "dreck" von dem wiedef weggeht?


----------



## Elembry (17. Januar 2012)

und welcher ist ebsser pain?


----------



## Painkiller (18. Januar 2012)

TFTP100 schrieb:


> In welchem sinne schlieren? Hab ich nicht
> Weiß jmd wie "dreck" von dem wiedef weggeht?



Daher sagte ich "einige" nicht alle.  



> und welcher ist ebsser pain?


Kann man so pauschal nicht sagen. Der iiyama ist einen tick heller als der ASUS. Vom Design her ist der iiyama eher neutral. Der ASUS hat ein Hochglanz-Rahmen.


----------



## Elembry (18. Januar 2012)

abe rvon den werten und dem panel ist der iiyama besser?


----------



## jeamal (18. Januar 2012)

Wenn du auf HDMI verzichten kannst würde ich dir zu dem Raten:
(du kannst DVI nutzen, es sei denn du willst eine Konsole anschließen)

Dell UltraSharp U2412M *(16:10)*
oder
Dell UltraSharp U2312HM *(16:9)*

IPS Panel, sehr gute Qualität (Bild/Verarbeitung) und gute Einstellmöglichkeiten zur Ergonomie
Hier mal ein *Test* zum 16:9 Modell.


----------



## Elembry (18. Januar 2012)

ist es sonst nicht möglich ne konsole da anzuschleißen`?


----------



## MClolwut (18. Januar 2012)

Ich muss hier nun auch mal einen ganz anderen ins Rennen werfen, einen BenQ. Meiner Meinung nach sehr Akzeptabel, und auf Amazon sehr gefeiert. Bei spielen kann ich nicht meckern und der Rest ist Einstellungssache. Meiner Meinung nach fällt das mit der Helligkeit o.ä. sowieso nur in direkten Vergleichen auf. Man muss ja nicht nach einen Fehler suchen. 
Wie gesagt, ich finde ihn völlig ausreichend: BenQ G2420HD


----------



## Painkiller (19. Januar 2012)

> abe rvon den werten und dem panel ist der iiyama besser?


 
Mir persönlich sagt da der ASUS mehr zu. Die Farben sind hier einen Tick kräftiger. Manche Leute können das aber als störend empfinden. 



> ist es sonst nicht möglich ne konsole da anzuschleißen`?


Via HDMI-DVI-Adapter schon. Nur ist der Dell U2412M nicht für externe Geräte wie Spielkonsolen geeignet. Sein "kleiner" Bruder hingegen schon. 



> Man muss ja nicht nach einen Fehler suchen.


Seh ich absolut genau so!  

BenQ baut auch gute Monitore. In Sachen 120Hz sind sie immer ganz vorne mit dabei. Oftmals sogar Konkurrenzlos.


----------



## Elembry (19. Januar 2012)

also der Preisvergleich ?


----------



## Painkiller (19. Januar 2012)

Elembry schrieb:


> also der Preisvergleich ?



Hö? Was ist mit dem?


----------



## Elembry (19. Januar 2012)

da kommt ein monitor wenn amn drauf geht und ich wollte wissen ob des der ist den du meintest


----------



## [-SONIC-] (20. Januar 2012)

Hallo Leute,

kann mich irgendwie nicht entscheiden. Immer wenn ich eins gefunden habe, schreibt dann einer in der Bewertung das der Den fehler hat und den den. Kann mich echt nicht entscheiden 
Wie gesagt der soll 24 Zoll sein. Muss HDMI + VGA haben und soll für Games aufjedenfall gut sein.

Preis schmerzensgrenze 180€


----------



## Zomg (20. Januar 2012)

Also ich habe den Acer den du anfangs erwähnt hattest als 2t Monitor und bin nicht unzufrieden! Aber die Farben wirken im Vergleich zu meinem normalen 24" LCD irgendwie kalt und der Blickwinkel scheint nicht so extrem weit zu sein. Ansonsten sind natürlich Modelle von Samsung und Asus empfehlenswert, wobei ich selber auch LG in manchen Fällen nicht übel finde (Mein Main ist ein LG mit 1920x1200).

Aber im Grunde wenn du dich nicht entscheiden kannst geh doch in den Technikshop deines Vertrauens und schau dir Vorort paar Modelle an, da kannst du dir sogar bei Media Markt und Co. Modelle anschauen und schlimmstenfalls eben zu Hause bei Amazon bestellen o,Ô...


----------



## Painkiller (21. Januar 2012)

Elembry schrieb:


> da kommt ein monitor wenn amn drauf geht und ich wollte wissen ob des der ist den du meintest


 Ja, genau den meinte ich.  

@ Sonic

Jeder Monitor kann einen Fehler haben.  Aber das gilt für Hardware allgemein. Daher kannst du ruhig zum Dell greifen. Garantie hast du ja auch drauf.


----------



## [-SONIC-] (22. Januar 2012)

Hallo Leute,

was haltet ihr von dem:

Samsung SyncMaster S24A350H

Laut Bewertung ist der auch Super und der Design ist auch mein Geschmack.


----------



## 7egacy (23. Januar 2012)

Habe sowohl den 27" als auch den 23" aus der 350er Serie und bereue meinen Kauf keinesfalls


----------



## Painkiller (24. Januar 2012)

Der Samsung ist nicht schlecht für das Geld. Meine erste Wahl wäre er nicht. Dafür gibt es einige bessere Monitore in dem Preissegment.


----------



## [-SONIC-] (29. Januar 2012)

Hallo Leute,

also ich muss nun leider beim Media Markt einkaufen, da ich ein Gutschein bekommen habe zum B-Day um mir den LED zu kaufen. Dass heißt Online bringts mir nicht viel.

Nun war ich gestern dort, viel auswahl hatte ich nicht aber ich hab 3 Modelle gesehn was mir vom optischen gefallen haben.

Welches würdet ihr mir *von den 3 empfehlen?*

Acer S242HLABID 60,9 cm Slim LED Monitor: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

ASUS VE247H bei notebooksbilliger.de

http://www.amazon.de/Samsung-SyncMaster-Widescreen-HDTV-Tuner-Reaktionszeit/dp/B004T7OI80


----------



## Painkiller (31. Januar 2012)

Da würde meine Empfehlung zu dem ASUS gehen. Frag doch mal bei MM nach, ob sie dir nicht einen anderen bestellen können.


----------



## [-SONIC-] (1. Februar 2012)

Hallo Danke dir.
Ja der Asus wäre auch meine Wahl wenn ich nur die 3 Auswählen durfte

Ich hab im anderen POst ja diesen hier von alternate geschrieben:
Samsung SyncMaster S24A350H

Ist der arg besser als der Asus von MM?

EDIT:

Hallo Leute, habe mich für den 
*ASUS VE247H*


entschieden. Habe ein bisschen die Daten vergliechen mit den Samsung und finde den Asus etwas besser. Vom Optischen gefällt der mir auch und laut bewertungen auf verschieden Shops und testberichte Preis Leistung ein sehr gutes LED Monitor.

Danke euch für die Tipps


----------

